# Patches learned to turn in a circle.



## Madelyn L. (Jan 30, 2021)

I have been teaching him over the past week how to turn, and we did it!


----------



## Niomi (Jan 30, 2021)

Very cute rabbit. Good job!


----------



## Mariam+Theo (Jan 30, 2021)

Aww, that is too cute! I've been training Theo to turn in a circle while standing on his hind legs. He did it on camera yesterday, I was so proud of him!


----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 30, 2021)

Thank you!


----------

